# Internet connection sharing cannot be enabled



## hermeslyre (Aug 15, 2007)

Just today we bought a nintendo usb wi-fi adapter. It will allow my DS to piggyback onto my broadband connection so I can do battle against numerous foes from all around the world.  But a problem arises when I try to install this. I get about halfway through when an error pops up; Internet connection sharing error.(5). I have a local area connection 6 representing the Usb wi-fi adapter, so i go to properties, advanced and attempt to enable internet connection sharing and another error pops up; an error occurred when internet connection sharing was being enable, the specified service does not exist as an installed service.

I googled said error and ran "services.msc" and enabled and autonomized a couple services the site said were needed for internet sharing, still no go. 

I've found many, _many_ complaints of this exact same problem regarding the adapter on the web. Solutions are scattered but few; I've tried some with no success. I'm 80% sure a repair install of Windows could solve the problem, but don't want to do this unless it's the only option. 

Any insight Networking Section?


----------



## addle_brains (Aug 15, 2007)

Try setting a static IP to you PC. Also, see what you can tweak in your router/modem.


----------



## hermeslyre (Aug 15, 2007)

*sigh*

Couple hours ago I attempted a repair install. Computer GUI Boot came up but it was ended prematurely by a milisecond long BSOD. 2 repair installs later and I've the same result.. I can boot in using safe mode though, and I attempted a cold boot; selective statup, no boot.ini, system.ini, etc. Fixed nothing. 

I'm going to Google it and see what I can come up with.

Stupid ******* Windows.


----------



## hermeslyre (Aug 15, 2007)

Sotp error is 0x0000007e (0xc0000005 0xb9e60184 0xbad06d44 0xbad06a40)

I'm going to stay up till i figure this out...


----------



## addle_brains (Aug 15, 2007)

Is your adapter plugged in? try booting with just your keyboard plugged in. If you can boot into safe mode then it is most probably a software issue caused by some hardware. Possibly a USB polling issue or a piece of software that didn't get repaired. Try booting into safe mode, backing up all of your data and then REINSTALLING the OS.


----------



## hermeslyre (Aug 15, 2007)

It was my video card. I uninstalled it and Windows booted happily.. albeit slower than usual. 

Thanks for the help! You were spot on, it was a hardware/software error. 


What a bitch.. At least it let me set up my adapter.


----------

